
Ask HN: What is the best way to learn networking? - halvardssm
I have been using several of the WebAPI&#x27;s like WebSockets and WebRTC for a while, but I never fully understood what is happening behind the scenes. Today I read a HN post about WebTransport, and frankly I have to say that most of the terminology flew past my head. Where would be a good place to start learning networking in depth (from the physical layer and upwards)?
======
rzzzt
Tanenbaum's "Computer Networks" is one big book to start with (you can also
press wrinkled shirts with it, hammer in small nails, it is generally a good
thing to keep around the house).

~~~
halvardssm
Thanks! I'll see if I can find it second hand somewhere. Looks like a great
addition to my hammer collection.

